# [Bootmanager] Gentoo + Windows 7 (résolu)

## Pixys

Bonjour à tous,

ayant un peu de place sur le HDD qui contient ma Gentoo, j'ai installé la béta de Windows 7 (pas de commentaire, étrangement, je dirait que jusque là, c'est bien ; Microsoft ne révolutionne rien du tout mais c'est moins pire que Vista, de plus, il manque pas mal de choses comme leur futur FS, winFS).

Le problème est le suivant: Microsoft a innové et le boot ne se fait plus par NTDLR.ini mais par "autre chose". L'ennui c'est que Grub installé sur le MBR ne peut pas démarrer Windows 7.

J'ai un peu fouillé sur le net et il semblerait que la solution soit d'installer Grub sur une partition et d'utiliser un boot manager (installé sur le mbr) pour lancer d'une part Grub et d'autre part Windows 7...

Ce que j'ai du mal à comprendre, c'est pourquoi installer Grub ? le boot manager ne peut-il pas lancer Gentoo direct ?

Si vous aviez des infos/un avis ça serait sympa.

Si vous connaissez un boot manager qui pourrait faire l'affaire, je suis preneur.

merci

@+

EDIT: [OFF]Il y a un post sur le forum qui parle d'options pour gcc-4.2 (?) genre l'option qui permet de lancer plusieurs compil simultanément, ou l'option qui fait que emerge ne s'arrete pas quand ya un paquet qui bloque... si qqn sait où est ce post. thx [/OFF]Last edited by Pixys on Thu Jan 15, 2009 6:26 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kwenspc

 *Pixys wrote:*   

>  il manque pas mal de choses comme leur futur FS, winFS

 

Ça fait je sais pas combien d'années que c'est censé être leur futur FS. WinFS c'est déjà hier...  :Laughing: 

----------

## Pixys

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Pixys wrote:*    il manque pas mal de choses comme leur futur FS, winFS 
> 
> Ça fait je sais pas combien d'années que c'est censé être leur futur FS. WinFS c'est déjà hier... 

 

Oui, il était sensé être prêt pour Vista...

On pourra dire tout ce qu'on veut mais le FS c'est vraiment un point ou il ne risque pas de faire autre chose que de s'améliorer...

----------

## Pixys

Ya un truc que j'aime avec Microsoft, c'est que leurs produits font tout sauf ce que l'on pourrait attendre... c'est magique.

Pour récapituler pour ceux que ça intéresserait:

installation Windows 7

installation Gentoo avec Grub dans le MBR et /boot séparée

Normalement, Grub ne sait pas démarrer Windows 7, donc on remet le CD d'install de W7 et on fait "Repair" il dit qu'il trouve un problème et il redémarre.

On retombe sur Grub qui ne peut toujours pas démarrer W7.

On remet le CD de W7 une 2nd fois et à nouveau "Repair" et là, tout va bien, on peut démarrer Windows 7 avec Grub sans aucun bootManager... 

C'est énorme !

----------

## Gaby

[Joke]Attention si tu le remet une 3eme fois ton PC démarre plus [/joke]

Juste pour savoir, il a modifié quelque chose dans la conf de grub ou c'est un tour de magie ??

Microsoft n'aurait quand même pas pris en compte le cas ou un autre OS serait utilisé sur la machine ....

Ca me fait penser à ma dernière installation, j'avais fait mon plan de partitionnement sous un livecd linux et le cd windows plantait au démarrage. J'ai supprimer les partitions (vide et non formaté je précise) et il a démarrer comme si de rien n'était ...

----------

## kwenspc

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> On pourra dire tout ce qu'on veut mais le FS c'est vraiment un point ou il ne risque pas de faire autre chose que de s'améliorer...

 

Va savoir ^^

C'est marrant le temps qui leur faut pour faire un truc meme pas révolutionnaire alors que pendant ce temps Sun a sorti ZFS et Oracle son BRTFS... je rigole doucement   :Wink: 

----------

## Pixys

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> Juste pour savoir, il a modifié quelque chose dans la conf de grub ou c'est un tour de magie ??

 

non, non, c'est un tour de magie ! (ils sont trop forts)

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> C'est marrant le temps qui leur faut pour faire un truc meme pas révolutionnaire alors que pendant ce temps Sun a sorti ZFS et Oracle son BRTFS... je rigole doucement 

 

Il y a quand même une question que je me pose : qu'est ce qu'ils ont branlé depuis la sorti d'XP ?

W7 c'est rien de plus qu'un Vista amélioré, d'ailleurs anecdote intéressante, W7 est en faite une version 6.1... Le plus drôle (ou triste pour les gens qui vonrtdépenser de l'argent) c'est que même steve balmer reconnait que c'est juste un Vista finalisé... 

Vu le temps qu'il leur faut pour finaliser leurs projets, on n'est pas prêt de voir WinFS.

----------

## El_Goretto

Ce que tu me racontes, çà m'a l'air d'être tout bêtement le même sytème [insérer qualificatif] de boot que Vista. Regarde les doc genre ubuntu+vista, c'est pas triste mais çà marche (je l'ai fait pour une connaissance, et si j'avais su je m'en serais abstenu).

----------

## Pixys

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Ce que tu me racontes, çà m'a l'air d'être tout bêtement le même sytème [insérer qualificatif] de boot que Vista. Regarde les doc genre ubuntu+vista, c'est pas triste mais çà marche (je l'ai fait pour une connaissance, et si j'avais su je m'en serais abstenu).

 

J'ai lu les docs concernant Ubuntu + Vista.

L'ennui c'est que les solutions proposées ont un fonctionnement assez erratique : pour certains ça fonctionne, pas pour d'autre ; c'est assez hallucinant parce que normalement la config matérielle n'est pas sensé avoir de rapport avec notre problème : il s'agit juste d'écrire qqch dans le MBR... or à priori, tous les HDD ont un MBR ; c'est juste la manière d'écrire et le contenu qui change...

----------

## Oupsman

message supprimé

----------

## kwenspc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tout comme XP était une version 5.1 ...

 

Certes, mais il est vrai que leur manière de notation de version est plus qu'étonnante.

(quoique j'imagine que leur version cible surtout l'api plus que l'architecture derrière, non?)

Windows 5.0 (windows 2000) était très nettement différent de XP (on est passé d'un micro noyau pour 2000 à un noyau monolithique pour XP si mes souvenirs sont bons).

On peut pas vraiment dire que XP est une version de 2000 finalisée.

Là la différence entre la 6.0 et la 6.1... c'est tout un tas de fonctionnalités chiantes et/ou mal finalisée qui ont été soit virées soit enfin finalisées. L'architecture globale reste la même.

Le terme de "Vista finalisé" pour w7 est assez vrai je trouve.

Enfin c'est ce qu'il me semble, j'ai vraiment pas assez de recul ni de connaissance dans ce système pour que mon commentaire soit valable, à prendre avec des pincettes donc.

----------

## xaviermiller

Bah, un numéro de version est un indentifiant unique, qui indique seulement que c'est une autre version  :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

message supprimé

----------

## kwenspc

my mistake en effet: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hybrid_kernel

----------

